# how to remove leisure battery ???



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

I think my leisure battery is kaput. I have recently bought the MH and it has an 85amp battery which ran flat yesterday after about 30 minutes of watching TV
I know the battery is under the passenger seat but how on earth do you get at it to remove it??
On the assumption that it is kaput, what would you recommend as a replacement for normal useage??


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi

I expect you will have to remove the seat, and if you do, please be careful. It's easy enough to get off, just four socket head screws I expect, but it ain't half heavy. 8O 

Replacement battery. I'd get the biggest (highest rated, that is) which would fit in the available space.

Sorry, not a lot of help, but wanted to mention the weight of the seat, since ours caught me unawares and awkwardly - and I had a bad back for days afterwards.  

Dave


----------



## blongs (Jan 12, 2009)

It is a seat out job I'm afraid, 2 person job at the end.

Your procedure is likely to be the same as mine was.

Take off the front and rear plastic cowlings.

Disconnect the battery (I also pulled the red battery isolator to make sure)

4 Large bolts through to the floor need undoing.

Take off the headrest to allow more height to be achieved when lifting.

The battery will probably have a metal bracket on the rear with 1 screw into the floor as well holding it in place.

Call the 2nd person (maybe with a brew as well so you can drink it and explain what need to happen next.

I did the seat lifting from the outside whilst helper was on the inside of the van inbetween the front seats.

I then lifted the seat up, (headrest removed) whilst helper fetched the battery out.

Seat back down just resting.

New battery passed to helper, me back outside to lift the seat again and new battery put in position.

Helper goes back inside to watch come dine with me or whatever whilst I re-assemble and all is good.

I went for an 85ah battery, the same as what was in before. Space is quite limited and I doubt a 110ah would fit under the seat.

Ben


----------

